
Leaked Gamestop conference call on Coronavirus - bdcravens
https://twitter.com/CAMELOT331/status/1240743954246709265
======
bdcravens
Summary: Gamestop Will Not Pay Quarantined Staff despite staying open on
lockdowns, says one store manager had contracted the virus but kept the
specific store open, coorporates will take a weeks off while employees will
have to work

(according to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/flv3t7/leaked_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/flv3t7/leaked_gamestop_conference_gamestop_will_not_pay/))

